# 68 orange restore



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 24, 2018)

I just got this 68 was thinking about selling it. But decided to clean it all up.  Paint on frame was to scratched so I redid orange. I got all rust and dirt off chrome parts. Starting  reassemble 2nd day.


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 25, 2018)

Picked up a temporary seat at bike swap today an old parsons orange tufted seat. And cleaned up some more parts.


----------

